# Need thoughts on APHA WP prospect



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I have been asked to consider trading my show gelding for this horse:
Highly Dynamic (ad with photos)




 (video)

It wouldn't be an even trade. My horse is proven in the show ring, and this horse is just a prospect. I really enjoy working with the prospects and watching them turn into great horses, so I'm not concerned about the horse's lack of show training. After I sell my gelding, I would be looking for another prospect anyway.

So, tell me what you think this horse has the potential for. WP, HUS, all around stuff, etc. 

What do you think about his movement?

What do you think about his breeding (High Lonesome on the top, Dynamic Deluxe on the bottom)? 

Any concerns you see about this horse?

Give it to me! The good, the bad & the ugly. Every little bit of knowledge helps.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think with a little bit of work he could be a nice horse. What type of shows would you be doing.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

APHA shows at the regional level.:lol:


----------



## Movin Artfully (Dec 8, 2008)

Not show quality for WP or HUS. Too much knee action. Will have to undo a lot of training (rides with a tight rein all the time, no foundation for headset) for a very average mover. 

Nice Recreational Riding horse. This horse has a market of $2500-3000 as a youth play day horse when finished. Nice minded.

Bad choice or Good find depending on what you want!?!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with movin artfully. Not what I would look for in a show prospect.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I honestly like him! He is very cute. I dont know if he would be a good western pleasure horse. But you never know. I had a mare that was totally bred for english and ended up doing pretty well in walk jog classes so I think he is definately worth looking into.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

to me his neck seems to tie in very high. with that i don't think it will be physically possible for him to have a nice engish or western head set for APHA or PtHA shows. If it were me i'd keep looking.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

toosleepy said:


> to me his neck seems to tie in very high. with that i don't think it will be physically possible for him to have a nice engish or western head set for APHA or PtHA shows. If it were me i'd keep looking.


I agree.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

to consider him as show quality I would pass


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like with lots of riding and training that he would be a good horse but he is not show quality. My first impression is that for "a lot of handle" you need more than 120 rides and in the video, he is missing a lot of basics that every horse should know. He travels with his head up (though that could be corrected), with a tight rein (both may be due to the rider though), with a short stride with too much leg action, and when she applies pressure to the bit, he raises his head. He is also starting to nose through the bridle and sling his head because she has not properly introduced direct contact to him. Plus, he doesn't seem to know to follow his nose yet, she is attempting to turn him and he continues to go straight. That may be part of the training but that usually takes more time to get right than that so I am betting that it is a training fault. With time, he could be a great trail or "have fun" horse but definitely not show quality. He is way below the value of your horse and I would keep looking elsewhere. That horse has a lot of training gaps and faults to trade for your proven show horse.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It looks like he has a short neck, it looks kind of like an ewe neck. To me it makes him look too bulky. His trots little too fast for western, that probably could be fixed with training. He'd be a good English horse. He's high headed. He looks to have a nice calm disposition, though. But does he have any vices or health problems?


----------

